# What if suns traded



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

Barbosa, bell, diaw for

Rudy gay, Darko, and conley jr

that would be beastly

and we young players who can learn from the stars

or

Josh smith
Joe Johnson

and Al horford

BEASTLY


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Or, you can not ruin the chemistry that they already destroyed when they got rid of Marion. Stick with what you got and leave all those star studded trades for the East next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

First of all, Memphis nor ATL would eever do that deal. It's a complete rip-off. They'd probably answer by laughing and then hanging up, if it were proposed. 


And NikesNextDynasty, trading Marion actually improved the team's chemistry.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm a proponent of trading both Barbosa and Diaw, but Memphis would probably be so insulted by that offer that they'd never take a call from us again.

Mike Miller on the other hand, is probably available and would fit in amazingly here. I'd love to see us swing a trade for him this offseason. Probably the most underrated guy in the league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

charliexmurphey said:


> Barbosa, bell, diaw for
> 
> Rudy gay, Darko, and conley jr
> 
> ...


What if the Grizzlies traded Mike Miller, Darko Milicic and a future first rounder (lotto protected) for Amare Stoudemire, Steve Nash and Leandro Barbosa?

And then trade Hakim Warrick and signed-and-traded Kwame Brown for signed-and-traded Josh Smith?

PG Nash
SG Barbosa
SF Gay
PF Josh Smith
C Stoudemire

Bench: 2008 1st (Beasley?), Conley, Crittenton, Lowry, Collins, Lakers' 2008 1st

OMGZ BEASTLY!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> What if the Grizzlies traded Mike Miller, Darko Milicic and a future first rounder (lotto protected) for Amare Stoudemire, Steve Nash and Leandro Barbosa?
> 
> And then trade Hakim Warrick and signed-and-traded Kwame Brown for signed-and-traded Josh Smith?
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rawse said:


> What if the Grizzlies traded Mike Miller, Darko Milicic and a future first rounder (lotto protected) for Amare Stoudemire, Steve Nash and Leandro Barbosa?
> 
> And then trade Hakim Warrick and signed-and-traded Kwame Brown for signed-and-traded Josh Smith?
> 
> ...


The reason why I had no problem getting bounced by you in the Elite Eight. :laugh:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ok, can we get through the post season before we start going through trade scenarios???


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Rawse said:


> What if the Grizzlies traded Mike Miller, Darko Milicic and a future first rounder (lotto protected) for Amare Stoudemire, Steve Nash and Leandro Barbosa?
> 
> And then trade Hakim Warrick and signed-and-traded Kwame Brown for signed-and-traded Josh Smith?
> 
> ...


Suns would never trade Barbosa for that ****.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

What if the suns traded barbosa, diaw, and bell for lebron james and kobe bryant? I think thats fair right? maybe, if you are one of those Lakers fans....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

close this thread please?


----------

